# Can anyone recommend a good flanger?



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

Looking for something that doesn’t have volume drop and do the classic sounds really well but also some jet engine stuff too if need be. Stereo would be a bonus. I’ve checked out the Pyramid flanger but I’ve heard it has some volume drop, also the polychrome looks interesting but no stereo and not sure about volume or drop.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

I bought a used MXR EVH Flanger and I'm happy with it. It's their standard flanger with a button that gives you EVH settings when it's pressed. It also looks really cool.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Reasonably priced, stereo, sounds good, toneprint. If you don't need stereo there's a mini version


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Ibanez AF2. Bit large but not too expensive and takeoff mode is aptly named.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I had an MXR Flanger (EVH special) forty years ago. Couldn't get rid of it fast enough.

Since then, I've acquired and built a bunch of them - too many some would argue. I have a Line 6 Liqui-Flange, which is pretty good and does a number of tricks that the Pyramids does, and some that none of the other Line 6 products seem to do. It *will* do through-zero flanging that not all analog flangers do, and is stereo. I also have a Chase Bliss Spectre, that also does thru-zero. The Spectre doesn't have all the interesting onboard modulation possibilities that the Liqui-Flange does, but it has expression and MIDI-control capability, which expands the modulation possibilities considerably. I also have an Alesis Phlngr, which has plenty of modulation capabilities, and a respectable sound, but is less pedalboard-friendly. I have a bunch of others as well, all of which are analog and long out of production.

The Vortex can be tweaked, via the toneprint software, to do lots of different things, and even become a different effect.

One of the under-utilized capabilities of stereo pedals is "reprocessing". That is, the output of one channel is fed back to the input of the other. I won't claim it hits a home run every single time, but some instances are really interesting. Note that if the pedal provides any boost, you'll want to attenuate the output of the first channel before feeding it to the second.

I think any useful recommendations would have to begin with your definition of "good". Some are better at certain things than others. For instance, the Deluxe Electric Mistress does a terrific job of straddling that zone between flanging and chorus (think Andy Summers) which is very useful for certain applications, but it won't do thru-zero, and doesn't have manual delay-range adjustment. The only strong recommendation I would offer is to avoid the Boss BF-2. It's available, often for modest price 2nd hand, reliable, and does a number of things reasonably well, but for technical reasons, it can't offer delay times under 1msec, which results in a very "box-ey" sounding flanging effect, and nothing approximating "jet plane".


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Tribute Audio Designs 
You'll find him on FB.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

The old DOD RX 74 is stereo outs and sounds great.
Highly recommended.
I really like the FX stereo 65 chorus as well.
Both are relatively quiet with all controls dimed and both offer lots of modulation and depth.
FWIW: I have one for sale but you should be able to find one closer to home.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

mhammer said:


> I had an MXR Flanger (EVH special) forty years ago. Couldn't get rid of it fast enough


Et tu, Brute?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Hahaha ! I had to read twice because I thought it said “ can anyone recommend me a good finger”

um I haven’t used a flanger before but I hear ehx is pretty popular


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The Strymon Deco does excellent flange and through-zero flanging. Plus you get excellent Tape Echo and chorus. One of my favorite pedals.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Okay Player said:


> Et tu, Brute?


I got spoiled on the PAiA Phlanger, and didn't know enough at the time to mod the pedal to my tastes.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I love the sound of a flanger and I've tried many, but for some reason I have never found myself playing a song that wanted one.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Milkman said:


> I love the sound of a flanger and I've tried many, but for some reason I have never found myself playing a song that wanted one.


I find, like most modulation, I play the flanger of that makes sense. The same applies to the really spacey delays. I sit down and go "Oh. I didn't know I played this style of music."


----------



## libtech (May 27, 2008)

mooer e-lady? sounds awesome and is cheap!


----------



## ironrob2018 (Oct 16, 2021)

BlueRocker said:


> Reasonably priced, stereo, sounds good, toneprint. If you don't need stereo there's a mini version
> 
> View attachment 409644


I agree. I shopped long and hard for something that did it all and this one is excellent. I'm a bit concerned about long term reliability, there have been issues in the past, but I'm confident that I can repair mine if it goes down some day.


----------



## PTO (12 mo ago)

I’ve often been tempted by the MXR Micro Flanger, as well as the Micro Chorus, because I really enjoy this demo.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have 3 Micro-Flangers. They're okay. Nothing special. I modded two of them to do extra tricks.


----------



## m7flat5 (Nov 4, 2014)

Although the Foxrox Paradox TZF doesn't do the jet flanger thing at all, this pedal is simply mindblowing. TZF stands for through-zero-flange, and before Dave Fox figured out how to do it in an analog pedal, it was said to be impossible. Through-zero-flanging was done in the '60s using a pair of analog tape decks. Want that Hendrix "House Burning Down" sound? This is it. Do you know Queen's "Keep Yourself Alive"? This pedal can do it. If you run this pedal in stereo, it is sure to spoil you for anything else. It can also do phase, vibrato, and comb filter. The comb filter in stereo is the greatest sound I have ever heard in my entire life. This masterpiece was discontinued in 2006, but you can still find them on Reverb. The TZF takes 9V AC, which is rare. The little brother, the TZF2, is also very good, but sadly, not stereo, although it takes 18V DC.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thru-zero requires that the modulated delay move "ahead" of the dry signal in time. Normally, the modulated delay never quite catches up to the dry signal. If it's a really good flanger, it might come within a third of a millisecond or so, but generally not any closer than that. So true thru-zero requires two delay paths, one of which imposes a very short fixed delay that the modulated delay can easily get shorter than.

I have a pair of Boss BF-1 flangers. I whipped up an active splitter/mixer box for them, and lifted the resistor in each that mixes dry in with wet, such that each of them is *only* delayed signal. I can treat one of them as a fixed delay, using the Manual control, and minimizing Depth. That allows me to adjust the fixed delay, and essentially set how far the modulated one "travels ahead" before returning through zero again. Alternatively, I can let them both sweep, independently, such that the thru-zero point comes up randomly.

Typically, the "best" flangers will use the now long-out-of-production Reticon SAD1024 delay chip. This generally permits sweeping down to noticeably shorter delay times than the Panasonic MN3xxx and MN32xx chips. But let me correct that. BOTH of those Panasonic chips can be persuaded to sweep down to very very short delay times, but it requires additionally circuitry that the Reticon chip never needed, right out of the box (or rather, right out of the conductive foam). So, the legendary A/DA Flanger started out with a Reticon chip (as did the Electric Mistress), and eventually moved to Panasonic chips with the additional circuitry.

A fuller explanation is provided here: Behind the Bucket Brigade


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

PTO said:


> I’ve often been tempted by the MXR Micro Flanger, as well as the Micro Chorus, because I really enjoy this demo.


Funny how taste in music differs, that playing annoyed me! Reminded me of a guitar player that I played with that did that constantly while the rest of the band was trying to learn a new song!


----------



## DBX160 (Mar 15, 2020)

Milkman said:


> I love the sound of a flanger and I've tried many, but for some reason I have never found myself playing a song that wanted one.


I hear this, LOVE hearing a flanger when someone else is playing it. 
That said, I really REALLY like the this one 



Would LOVE to own a Mutron Flanger or copy

Take care.
M


----------



## PTO (12 mo ago)

MarkM said:


> Funny how taste in music differs, that playing annoyed me! Reminded me of a guitar player that I played with that did that constantly while the rest of the band was trying to learn a new song!


Haha, yeah I think this kind of playing is basically for a demo or maybe a solo interlude only. I think part of what I like is that it’s pretty clean, which is rare enough for demos, let along flanger demos.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

So i bought a line 6 liqua flange to hold me over now. Got it cheap I think… will probably grab a second one at some point. Stupid sexy flangers.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sugar said:


> So i bought a line 6 liqua flange to hold me over now. Got it cheap I think… will probably grab a second one at some point. Stupid sexy flangers.


Excellent! Note that that series of pedals incorporates tap tempo. Light taps are for tap tempo and a harder press does bypass. There's two staggered-height micro-switches inside to differentiate.

My contribution to the pedal is the indicator LED. I remarked on another forum that a flashing LED is fine for tap tempo when the sweep cycle is a second or two at max, but utterly useless when the taps need to be 5 seconds or so apart. The form factor was finalized at that point so there couldn't be a change in the physical display layout (e.g., to something like a "metronome" display). What the clever engineers there did was a trick in firmware to make the status LED light up (and dim) in something like 10 progressive steps, instead of just an intermittent blip. That way, you could tell where you were in the sweep cycle to tap a 2nd time and set the sweep. Not perfect, but improved usability. The moral is to be clear and persuasive when posting ideas on-line because you never know who might be reading them!

Also note that the sweep pans across the stereo field. Plug into one input and feed the two outputs to separate amps for "instant Eddie Kramer" as the flange effect sweeps from one amp to the other and back again. It's one of those "easter eggs" they never tell you about.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

mhammer said:


> Excellent! Note that that series of pedals incorporates tap tempo. Light taps are for tap tempo and a harder press does bypass. There's two staggered-height micro-switches inside to differentiate.
> 
> My contribution to the pedal is the indicator LED. I remarked on another forum that a flashing LED is fine for tap tempo when the sweep cycle is a second or two at max, but utterly useless when the taps need to be 5 seconds or so apart. The form factor was finalized at that point so there couldn't be a change in the physical display layout (e.g., to something like a "metronome" display). What the clever engineers there did was a trick in firmware to make the status LED light up (and dim) in something like 10 progressive steps, instead of just an intermittent blip. That way, you could tell where you were in the sweep cycle to tap a 2nd time and set the sweep. Not perfect, but improved usability. The moral is to be clear and persuasive when posting ideas on-line because you never know who might be reading them!
> 
> Also note that the sweep pans across the stereo field. Plug into one input and feed the two outputs to separate amps for "instant Eddie Kramer" as the flange effect sweeps from one amp to the other and back again. It's one of those "easter eggs" they never tell you about.


Wow thanks so much. I bought the flanger based on the JHS episode covering flangers, and only $60 bucks. Do you recommend any specific power supply? Any other comments on it that flanger or your favorite flangers? I was digging the walrus polychrome videos I watched.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Did you get the operating manual with it?

Note as well that other modules can be inserted into the "dock" On the back, you'll find a little screw and a recessed push-button. The push-button ejects the module when the screw is loosened. Should you happen to come across modules from the series for sale, you can simply stick them into the Liqui-Flange dock....after removing the Liqui-Flange, of course.

I was sure the "Step" program would find its way into the intro of all sorts of pop hits. It is a form of sample-and-hold, except that what it controls is not a filter, but the delay time. The net effect is that it sort of sounds like a sample and hold. The range of the boop-beep-bop-boop is set by adjusting the Time and Depth controls. Depth sets the degree of contrast from the basic delay time setting. So, by adjusting those two controls, the randomness can be VERY high contrast, or if the Depth is shallow, adjusting the Time control will position the boop-beep-bop-boop higher or lower in the guitar's range.

Trig up and Trig Down are not exactly the same as Env Up/Down. Where Env corresponds to pick attack, like an autowah, Trig provides a fixed sweep that relies on a designated input level to be triggered. One of the things I like about the unit is that it can sound very much like an autowah..

Finally, setting the Time control to "Zero" will get you thru-zero flanging.

If I'm not mistaken, and regulated 9V supply that can provide 150ma or more is adequate.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Any one of these should serve you well. My favourites are the Lap Joint Flange and the Screwed Flange although the Spectacle Blind Flange is a real attention getter.









However, I find the Silver Tone Flange has the best overall secondary harmonics.








If you want something over the top crazy consider the Nut Flange.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Wasn't Flange the nickname Phyllis Diller had for her husband in her stand-up routine? It was also the nickname of Phil Volk, the guitarist for Paul Revere & the Raiders.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Wasn't Flange the nickname Phyllis Diller had for her husband in her stand-up routine? It was also the nickname of Phil Volk, the guitarist for Paul Revere & the Raiders.


I think that might have been Fang, but I've been wrong before.









Phyllis Diller: Fangs for the Memories


The comic made us laugh – and paved the way for generations of comedians.




www.nbcdfw.com


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

When I was in Civill Eng Tech my roommate nick named one of our scholastic classmates Y flange for whatever reason. After we graduated my roommate ended up going to work at the City. First day he started he bumped into Y flange and he asked Y flange what he does there, turns out he was buddies new boss!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

MarkM said:


> When I was in Civill Eng Tech my roommate nick named one of our scholastic classmates Y flange for whatever reason. After we graduated my roommate ended up going to work at the City. First day he started he bumped into Y flange and he asked Y flange what he does there, turns out he was buddies new boss!


Uh-Oh,... may be that Y-Flange will have your previous roommate working on many Toilet Flange projects during the probation period, lol.








Tried putting this into the effects chain but found the end result to sound like .


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok,, on a more serious note BlueRocker made reference to the tc electronic 'Vortex' which is a great recommendation that I will second.
Have had one for a couple years and as all tc electronic products it is top shelf engineering and construction. Attached some photos to show what is under the hood.

If you are not familiar with their 'TonePrint' here is a description of what it can do for you when using any of their effects pedals.
*What's TonePrint?*
"A TonePrint is a unique signature preset of an effect that's build from the ground up by an artist to suit his or her needs, or - made by you to finally nail that sound in the back of your mind that's been eluding you forever.
We're constantly working with the world's most accomplished guitarists and bass players who personally dial in their unique Tone-Prints for you to use with your TonePrint pedal. The list is ever expanding!
TonePrints let you completely alter the character of your TonePrint pedal in seconds. Every aspect of the pedal is adjustable with the totally free TonePrint app: What parameters to control or how many, the EQ curve of the signal, and a chest of hidden tone treasures hiding just below the simple exterior.
The TonePrint app also lets you access all the awe-inspiring artist TonePrints as well as a bunch cool TC Electronic-made templates, ranging from classic vintage-sounding goodness to monkey flippin'weird and back again."

More on TonePrint here: TC Electronic | TonePrints






Demo videos:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Midnight Rider said:


> Ok,, on a more serious note BlueRocker made reference to the tc electronic 'Vortex' which is a great recommendation that I will second.
> Have had one for a couple years and as all tc electronic products it is top shelf engineering and construction. Attached some photos to show what is under the hood.
> 
> If you are not familiar with their 'TonePrint' here is a description of what it can do for you when using any of their effects pedals.
> ...


Thanks for that. Member zdogma loaned me his Alter Ego delay pedal to try out a few years ago, and I dickered with the Tone Print software. VERY flexible, although occasionally confusing. I would assume that the 100ma power "requirement" is not a requirement as such, but rather a nearest-common-value, or else the Duracell shown would last about 2hrs at most. One of the things that makers of current-heavy digital pedals like to do is facilitate stores' ability to hand a pedal to a customer to try out without having to futz around for an adaptor and an outlet to plug the adaptor into.

One of the things that stereo pedals permit experimenting with is "reprocessing". That is, the output of one channel is fed to the input of the other channel and processed a second time, with the final output being mono. This will sometimes result in very different and usable sounds. Patching in another effect between the channels makes things even more interesting, although sometimes it needs to be volume-reduced to avoid audio nastiness.


----------



## sll2020 (10 mo ago)

I love the EHX Deluxe Electric Mistress (which I use for a "The Police" tone).









Deluxe Electric Mistress | Analog Flanger - Electro-Harmonix


Rich, resonant flanging plus a unique Filter Matrix effect!




www.ehx.com





I also had a TC Electronic Thunderstorm that was nice too ($40 used) which I think is a Boss BF-2 clone.





__





TC Electronic | Product | THUNDERSTORM FLANGER







www.tcelectronic.com


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

mhammer said:


> Thanks for that. Member zdogma loaned me his Alter Ego delay pedal to try out a few years ago, and I dickered with the Tone Print software. VERY flexible, although occasionally confusing. I would assume that the 100ma power "requirement" is not a requirement as such, but rather a nearest-common-value, or else the Duracell shown would last about 2hrs at most. One of the things that makers of current-heavy digital pedals like to do is facilitate stores' ability to hand a pedal to a customer to try out without having to futz around for an adaptor and an outlet to plug the adaptor into.
> 
> One of the things that stereo pedals permit experimenting with is "reprocessing". That is, the output of one channel is fed to the input of the other channel and processed a second time, with the final output being mono. This will sometimes result in very different and usable sounds. Patching in another effect between the channels makes things even more interesting, although sometimes it needs to be volume-reduced to avoid audio nastiness.


Yes, many ways and choices to utilize all those effects pedals we accumulate over the years. My most recent method for using the many stomp boxes littering the studio is to incorporate them into the mix-down stage of the recording process by utilizing a nifty box recently released by Radial Engineering out of British Columbia. The *EXTC Stereo Effects Reamper* increases the low impedance signal level of effects pedals to line level which allows the pedals to perform at their maximum capacity without the distortion, fuzz or noise floor rise when adding an effect to a track.

I have a few of the Radial Engineering products which include their X-Amp Active Reamp and JDI Premium Passive DI but the EXTC Stereo Effects Reamper takes things to an entirely new level with the ease of re-amping tracks and effects pedals. This company has a tool for just about any audio requirement and all of their products are built to last.
EXTC-Stereo - Radial Engineering


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

I was at a friend's place today and he had 2 of the super cool Boss BF-1's. I'm trying to figure out how I can get one out of there.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Okay Player said:


> I was at a friend's place today and he had 2 of the super cool Boss BF-1's. I'm trying to figure out how I can get one out of there.


One on kijiji - Boss BF-1 VINTAGE JAPAN Flanger - A++++ condition | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji
two on eBay from Japan ,... if you are willing to take the risk - boss bf-1 flanger: Search Result | eBay


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Midnight Rider said:


> One on kijiji - Boss BF-1 VINTAGE JAPAN Flanger - A++++ condition | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji
> two on eBay from Japan ,... if you are willing to take the risk - boss bf-1 flanger: Search Result | eBay


But if I steal it, it's free.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

As @Alex has said, the Deco is a great flanger and you have the ability increase/decrease volume by +/- 3 Db with a secondary function. That it is one of the main reasons I’m on my 5th one lol. It is such a unique, versatile pedal and I haven’t even touched on the tape saturation side of it which is also great for a volume boost or always on light dirt function.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Okay Player said:


> But if I steal it, it's free.


Well that's it, Rob. I'm locking the basement door!


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

mhammer said:


> Well that's it, Rob. I'm locking the basement door!


This is why my capers never pan out.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Okay Player said:


> This is why my capers never pan out.


If there's one thing I have learned from James Bond films, it is that one should NEVER stop to explain or describe one's evil plans. It nearly always results in one's death and/or the failure of that plan.


----------



## Martvince (Sep 15, 2019)

Alex said:


> The Strymon Deco does excellent flange and through-zero flanging. Plus you get excellent Tape Echo and chorus. One of my favorite pedals.


The Deco is one of my favorite pedal too! Besides flanging, it can also do boost and overdrive. I also love the tape chorus on it and I'm not a chorus fan, I cannot stand this effect lol. More a flanger user.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Martvince said:


> I also love the tape chorus on it and I'm not a chorus fan, I cannot stand this effect lol. More a flanger user.


Most chorus pedals introduce audible "pitch wobble" that people find overbearing and annoying. If applied to bass, or any other instrument bandmates are relying on to provide a strong and clear root, it can be disruptive. I like to include 2 mods to any chorus I make: a mix control, to dial the wet signal back a bit, and a bass cut control for the wet signal to reduce the obviousness of the pitch wobble in the lower ranges. Both allow one to keep the "swirl" and dial back on the annoying pitch wobble. Pleased to see more and more chorus-capable units are including such features. One of the reasons why you may prefer flangers is that the delay range used does not introduce quite as much pitch wobble.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

And yet, chorus effect seems to have been MUCH more commonly used than flange effect.

Chorus can be dialed back to be used more subtly in my opinion.

For me, a flange is a much stronger effect and doesn't blend in nearly as well.

Chorus does sometimes make a tone a bit mushy, and I don't use it much anymore, but any time I've put a flange pedal on my board it has remained off. I tended to use it the way one uses a whammy bar that won't stay in tune (end of the song as a special effect).

But that's just my opinion of course.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The principal difference between the two is in the delay times used, with overlapping ranges. The best example is the old Deluxe Electric Mistress. For years, many thought that Andy Summers was using a chorus on Police tunes, but it was a DEM set to that zone where flangers and chorus overlap.


----------



## Martvince (Sep 15, 2019)

mhammer said:


> Most chorus pedals introduce audible "pitch wobble" that people find overbearing and annoying. If applied to bass, or any other instrument bandmates are relying on to provide a strong and clear root, it can be disruptive. I like to include 2 mods to any chorus I make: a mix control, to dial the wet signal back a bit, and a bass cut control for the wet signal to reduce the obviousness of the pitch wobble in the lower ranges. Both allow one to keep the "swirl" and dial back on the annoying pitch wobble. Pleased to see more and more chorus-capable units are including such features. One of the reasons why you may prefer flangers is that the delay range used does not introduce quite as much pitch wobble.


Glad to hear that there's a scientific explanation to my problem with chorus pedals. I really tought it was a psychological issue, having heard to much this "over-used" guitar effect in the 80's 

Would a pedal like the Boss CE-5 could better suit my ears since having filter controls and effect level fonctions?


----------



## Martvince (Sep 15, 2019)

Milkman said:


> And yet, chorus effect seems to have been MUCH more commonly used than flange effect.
> 
> Chorus can be dialed back to be used more subtly in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Yes, a good example is how Gilmour used the CE-2 in the 80's as a very subtle effect (mainly for stereo splitting), but I think he always favored real rotating speakers for modulation (Leslie, Yamaha...)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Martvince said:


> Would a pedal like the Boss CE-5 could better suit my ears since having filter controls and effect level fonctions?


That's pretty much why they were implemented in the design of the CE-5.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Another plug for the Stymon Deco, which as other have pointed out, is good for a lot more than just flanging! However, don't forget about the "Auto-flange" feature that can be accessed by holding down the Bypass switch. Their site describes it as follows:

Press and hold the Doubletracker Bypass footswitch to achieve a recording studio-inspired through-zero flange effect. This engages a “virtual audio engineer” manning the faders and tape reels to create a smooth and predictable through-zero flange experience on the fly. After releasing the footswitch, the controls are smoothly returned to their previous settings.

So you can have any other sound (including another flanger sound) and still access this flanging effect. Note that the auto-flange time is customizable through secondary functions, and you need to keep holding down the bypass button to access this feature (although I'm sure you can setup a similar sound with the primary settings).


----------



## Martvince (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks for the tip troyhead, I'll give it a shot! There's always cool hidden features in those Strymon pedals 🤫


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Sugar said:


> Looking for something that doesn’t have volume drop and do the classic sounds really well but also some jet engine stuff too if need be. Stereo would be a bonus. I’ve checked out the Pyramid flanger but I’ve heard it has some volume drop, also the polychrome looks interesting but no stereo and not sure about volume or drop.


What's the budget?

Nothing wrong with a Boss BF-2 for under $100.

I've had a BF-1, BF-2 and BF-3. 

2 of them are pink and the other one is gigantic and I owned it at a time when I didn't "get" flange, other than "hey I could do some mick ronson stuff with this" 

Yeah I miss that one.


----------

